# Lighting flare-up



## coryus (Dec 29, 2008)

I have an Alpine gas fireplace that is about 10 years old.  It has worked fine but lately when I set the thermostat to light it wil just sit.  I can see the glass fogging up from the gas and then all of a sudden it will light with a big puff and flare-up.  The pilot looks to be normal and stays lit through the whole thing.  I feel it is dangerous as it is. and am wondering if it could be something simple that I can do myself to fix.  Does anyone have some advice?  I have turned off the unit until I can get it to light normally.


----------



## trafick (Dec 29, 2008)

The first thing I would check is your pilot alignment.  There should be a "path" of little holes to the actual burn area.  Make sure the pilot is over this "path" and the holes are not obstructed in any way. (embers, spider nest, bugs)

You are right not to burn the stove until you get this problem fixed as you could blow out your glass on start-up.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 29, 2008)

bustin_figs said:
			
		

> I have an Alpine gas fireplace that is about 10 years old.  It has worked fine but lately when I set the thermostat to light it wil just sit.  I can see the glass fogging up from the gas and then all of a sudden it will light with a big puff and flare-up.  The pilot looks to be normal and stays lit through the whole thing.  I feel it is dangerous as it is. and am wondering if it could be something simple that I can do myself to fix.  Does anyone have some advice?  I have turned off the unit until I can get it to light normally.



Ahh, the dreaded "Delayed Ignition Syndrome..."
There can be a number of causes for this symptom...
Take a reading on your thermopile...If it's in the mid-500 mv range with the burner off, that can probably be eliminated as a cause... 
Do you also have a tech switch under the unit? If so, do you get the delayed ignition when that switch is used?
If there is no delay with the tech switch, then the problem could be with the T-stat or the T-stat wiring.
If there IS a delay with the tech switch, check your burner &/or burner orifice for blockages.
Report back with your findings, as we can all learn from your experience...


----------

